# Ptex on base... when to use???



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

I just wax over small scratches but I use ptex when the scratch is deep


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think if its too shallow it wont hold.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Poop said:


> I just wax over small scratches but I use ptex when the scratch is deep





speedjason said:


> I think if its too shallow it wont hold.


That's what I was kind of thinking... do you guys often use any particular cold waxes? I really like BlueBird's all temp, but don't know the cold temp wax to go with.. Using the Swix FX Iron, wonder what iron tempsetting needs to be adjusted as well chit. Appreciate the help fellas.

Some of these gashes are on the borderline for Ptex I think tho.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Only use ptex when its a core shot because all other times wax will work.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

pictures??


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Poop said:


> pictures??


It's a lil tuff to tell with the white base.. I personally think I need one small slab of Ptex, but I really don't know chit.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

nah just wax and ride. nothing to worry about.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

speedjason said:


> nah just wax and ride. nothing to worry about.


Appreciate that quick shout back. Should I be using a harder/cold temp wax by the gashes closer to the edges? I have about 4 other decent scuffs, besides the 3 I showed. Know they're nothing crazy, but is there any utility to try to use a harder wax per se, or is there no difference really than just an all-temp wax for minor scratches and such?


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

speedjason said:


> nah just wax and ride. nothing to worry about.


(That's what she said.) <<< This was really my first response..


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

u could just use all temp wax it really doesnt matter all depends on what the weather is where you ride


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BoardChitless said:


> Appreciate that quick shout back. Should I be using a harder/cold temp wax by the gashes closer to the edges? I have about 4 other decent scuffs, besides the 3 I showed. Know they're nothing crazy, but is there any utility to try to use a harder wax per se, or is there no difference really than just an all-temp wax for minor scratches and such?


I dont think wax will do anything to protect your base from getting hit by sharp object but keeping it waxed do help soften the blow.
worst case when your base is totally scratched up you can take it to a shop and have them stone grind it and it will be good as new.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

If it's really deep I'll PTEX it or melt something in there. Castle Mtn has been pretty rough on my Drifter. It looks like it's 100 days old already!

Looked at your pictures, thats just normal. Just ride it.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Really not trying to get this stone grinded anytime soon. Shops can easily destroy Bataleon bases and I've had too many shops do a small chitty wax job... It's hit or miss at most resorts I've found, so I like to do my own like most others. Trust some shops with the right peeps. The TBT shape from Bataleon is a nightmare for most grinders, so I am looking to take care of this board on my own 99% of the time.

Maybe get a shop to sharpen it a couple times a season... That's it.

My questioning about cold waxes utility is can that work better for minor scratches than all temp wax to reduce the drag or sustain it better... a buddy has done this, and told me it's the way to go before getting legit shop repair. So, I am wondering if anyone has done something similar to counter some base scuffs.

I've rode a '97 Timeless for 15+ years with a ton of PTex/whatever & base replenishments, and my bottom was destroyed nonetheless... And I just kept on getting slower and slower till I had to give in for a new sled last year - last thing I'm looking for is to be slowed down by some minor chit.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently came to the same idea of using could wax for a moderate size gouge in my board. I figured since cold wax is "harder" it may last longer in the gouge, but have no real idea if it will make a difference or not over using my all-temp. I just filled it with cold wax and then use whatever temp is suitable for the conditions over it.

Mostly I like that my cold wax is red so its easy to spot when it has come out of the gouge. I all ready have 3 different temp waxes so I'm not really losing anything if it doesn't work any better than just filling it with whatever wax I'm using for the whole board.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Only time I ptex is when I get a core shot. Also white ptex looks like crap if you do it yourself.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Banana12 said:


> I recently came to the same idea of using could wax for a moderate size gouge in my board. I figured since cold wax is "harder" it may last longer in the gouge, but have no real idea if it will make a difference or not over using my all-temp. I just filled it with cold wax and then use whatever temp is suitable for the conditions over it.
> 
> Mostly I like that my cold wax is red so its easy to spot when it has come out of the gouge. I all ready have 3 different temp waxes so I'm not really losing anything if it doesn't work any better than just filling it with whatever wax I'm using for the whole board.


Glad you made me feel like there was some logic to my post. I just ordered the cold temp BlueBird Wax the other week, and it's yellow, so may indeed be maintaining my board like you. This one divot makes me want to use Ptex tho..


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jdmccright said:


> Only time I ptex is when I get a core shot. Also white ptex looks like crap if you do it yourself.


I'm just finding this out myself. I held the candle as close to my board as possible but it still came out black (burned). :icon_scratch:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> I'm just finding this out myself. I held the candle as close to my board as possible but it still came out black (burned). :icon_scratch:


well yea cuz you are burning it.
better way to do it would be using a heat gun just hot enough to melt it but not setting it on fire.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

speedjason said:


> well yea cuz you are burning it.


No shit




speedjason said:


> better way to do it would be using a heat gun just hot enough to melt it but not setting it on fire.


This is a good idea. 

I also read using a glue gun would work. Anyone ever tried that?


----------

